# Went to my local to apply today...



## Soulstealer0 (Jun 13, 2009)

They take apps every Wednesday between 4-6, got all the info..... will have the stuff they requested soon. But the strange thing was, there was noone else there, just me and a guy in the basement.... and the guy actually said "If I get enough people together I'll schedule a test" IF?  lol what noone wants this job?.... just though that was funny, interviewing april 2010 for september he told me.... eh I'm just going to have to ride it out and see what happens.... Well atleast my chances might be better....


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Soulstealer0 said:


> They take apps every Wednesday between 4-6, got all the info..... will have the stuff they requested soon. But the strange thing was, there was noone else there, just me and a guy in the basement.... and the guy actually said "If I get enough people together I'll schedule a test" IF?  lol what noone wants this job?.... just though that was funny, interviewing april 2010 for september he told me.... eh I'm just going to have to ride it out and see what happens.... Well atleast my chances might be better....



Are you working now.

So your interview MAY BE in 2010?


----------



## Wizard (Jun 14, 2009)

Do yourself a favor.... start taking College classes at night.... seriously.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Soulstealer0 said:


> They take apps every Wednesday between 4-6, got all the info..... will have the stuff they requested soon. But the strange thing was, there was noone else there, just me and a guy in the basement.... and the guy actually said "If I get enough people together I'll schedule a test" IF?  lol what noone wants this job?.... just though that was funny, interviewing april 2010 for september he told me.... eh I'm just going to have to ride it out and see what happens.... Well atleast my chances might be better....


Yea, uhhh... sorry the IBEW isn't sending applicants out the next day. Maybe you just suck?


----------



## Soulstealer0 (Jun 13, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Yea, uhhh... sorry the IBEW isn't sending applicants out the next day. Maybe you just suck?


The point of the thread was to point outline the undertone the guy had implying a lack of applicants not an impatients for the process...


----------



## Soulstealer0 (Jun 13, 2009)

brian john said:


> Are you working now.
> 
> So your interview MAY BE in 2010?


Yuppers....A computer technician... the jobs not going anywhere we're plenty busy even in these tougher times... and yes thats pretty much what I got from the conversation..... I would have to take the test prior to being interviewed, no test no interview, his pessimism was just strange... I would think they would have tons of people applying


----------



## Soulstealer0 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wizard said:


> Do yourself a favor.... start taking College classes at night.... seriously.


Thanks for the advice... I'm currently a computer science major with a 3.78 GPA


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Soulstealer0 said:


> The point of the thread was to point outline the undertone the guy had implying a lack of applicants not an impatients for the process...


Since the initial application process is apparently a continual, perpetual, ongoing thing, there's no line no waiting. When there's enough to warrant a test, the date is set and the process starts to gel. 

Most jobs it's more immediate... "HELP WANTED" (NOW!!!)

As for the man's attitude, well... look around. Self explainatory.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Soulstealer0 said:


> But the strange thing was, there was noone else there, just me and a guy in the basement....


 :blink:

Which local is that?


----------



## Soulstealer0 (Jun 13, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Since the initial application process is apparently a continual, perpetual, ongoing thing, there's no line no waiting. When there's enough to warrant a test, the date is set and the process starts to gel.
> 
> Most jobs it's more immediate... "HELP WANTED" (NOW!!!)
> 
> As for the man's attitude, well... look around. Self explainatory.


I dont want you to think I'm saying this dude had an "attitude" he was actually exceptionally informative and nice...... he just acted like noone was applying... lol


----------



## Soulstealer0 (Jun 13, 2009)

duplicate


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Soulstealer0 said:


> Thanks for the advice... I'm currently a computer science major with a 3.78 GPA


You need to pursue that for your job and not the apprenticeship.


----------



## Soulstealer0 (Jun 13, 2009)

running dummy said:


> You need to pursue that for your job and not the apprenticeship.


Actually I'm pursuing that for myself.... I made the decision almost 2 years ago to get my butt back in college and finish a degree... even if i get the apprenticeship or the world ends lol.... computer repair is something I fell into just being good at problem solving and growing up working with/on computers... my most recent job was offered to me when I was working as a mortgage rep a year ago.... unable to pay my bills when the bottom fell out.... I may not even finish the degree in compsci... electrical engineering has been on my mind for the past 6 months..... and right now I'm just finishing off my general ed courses Math/history/science/humanities that crap.... Although I have about 5 more math classes to take....if I stay compsci.. beyond calc 3 to finite and discreet mathematics..


----------



## ousoonerfan3 (Jun 29, 2008)

running dummy said:


> You need to pursue that for your job and not the apprenticeship.


From what I hear from a few friends in the field, computer science has very little job security, as many companies are taking their programming needs offshore, mainly India.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Soulstealer0 said:


> Actually I'm pursuing that for myself.... I made the decision almost 2 years ago to get my butt back in college and finish a degree... even if i get the apprenticeship or the world ends lol.... computer repair is something I fell into just being good at problem solving and growing up working with/on computers... my most recent job was offered to me when I was working as a mortgage rep a year ago.... unable to pay my bills when the bottom fell out.... I may not even finish the degree in compsci... electrical engineering has been on my mind for the past 6 months..... and right now I'm just finishing off my general ed courses Math/history/science/humanities that crap.... Although I have about 5 more math classes to take....if I stay compsci.. beyond calc 3 to finite and discreet mathematics..


 
I'm in school right now pursuing electrical engineering, IMO that would be better to do. I guess if you get into the apprenticeship and still go to school at night go for it. at least you have a back up plan


----------



## Soulstealer0 (Jun 13, 2009)

running dummy said:


> I'm in school right now pursuing electrical engineering, IMO that would be better to do. I guess if you get into the apprenticeship and still go to school at night go for it. at least you have a back up plan


Ya, electrical engineering was my second choice...... I think you get credits towards it if you get into the apprenticeship..... it would be a wise decision for me to switch if that happens....


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Soulstealer0 said:


> ...... I think you get credits towards it if you *get into* the apprenticeship.....


You will get credits if you *FINISH* the apprenticeship [which includes all JATC and OJT hours]


----------



## Soulstealer0 (Jun 13, 2009)

Celtic said:


> You will get credits if you *FINISH* the apprenticeship [which includes all JATC and OJT hours]


LOL, thats what I meant.... If I start something I am going to finish it...... I dont even consider the alternative :thumbsup:


----------



## silverfox630 (Aug 8, 2009)

i did not want to make a whole new thread and take up space, so pardon my hijacking of this thread. I am a current college student and will be applying in a few days. Do i need my college transcripts as of now, or is that only if you have graduated?


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

SoulStealer0, what local are you talking about?


silverfox630, you are applying for what, a union apprenticeship? What are you asking about your college transcript?

If you're asking how to get college credits from the apprenticeship, you can either apply for them when you finish each year of apprenticeship or apply for all of them at the end.


----------



## silverfox630 (Aug 8, 2009)

My mistake, I should have fully stated the question. Yes I will be applying for a union apprenticeship and I was wondering if i need to bring my college transcripts with me even though I have only completed under 20 hrs. Since I have completed only a few classes (the record would also show that i had dropped alot of classes when trying to enlist in military). I was wondering if this would help my chances of getting an interview or just make it worse.


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

silverfox630 said:


> My mistake, I should have fully stated the question. Yes I will be applying for a union apprenticeship and I was wondering if i need to bring my college transcripts with me even though I have only completed under 20 hrs. Since I have completed only a few classes (the record would also show that i had dropped alot of classes when trying to enlist in military). I was wondering if this would help my chances of getting an interview or just make it worse.


I see. IMO I would leave that out, especially since you have a lot of dropped classes which you will never get to explain to the people who matter. High school diploma or equivalent and high school transcript showing Algabra (or an Algebra course taken in college) is the only requirement for my local.


----------



## silverfox630 (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks for speedy reply


----------

